# IPv6 address preferred_lft stays always 86400 - why ?

## 222697

Hello,

I get IPv6 router advertisements from my telco home router (Telekom Speedport W724V, appears to have Linux 2.6.30 ) to my Gentoo box. I have IPv6 privacy extensions activated. The router advertises a new ::/64 prefix every 24h, while the ::/56 prefix is unchanged until manual router reconnect

Why does the preferred lifetime value of the addresses of the interface connected with the router only decrease for a few seconds, then it jumps back to 86400 ? Did not find really much about that.

```

ip -6 addr show dev eno1

3: eno1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qlen 1000

    inet6 2003:89:af7d:bb08:41fd:f487:a781:3f43/64 scope global temporary dynamic 

       valid_lft 196319sec preferred_lft 86362sec

    inet6 2003:89:af7d:bb08:7254:d2ff:7baa:49be/64 scope global mngtmpaddr dynamic 

       valid_lft 604762sec preferred_lft 86362sec

```

It looks that my kernel settings for temporary addresses lifetime values are ignored? Here my /etc/sysctl.d/40-ipv6.conf

```

net.ipv6.conf.default.use_tempaddr = 2

net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr = 2

net.ipv6.conf.eno1.forwarding = 1

net.ipv6.conf.eno1.accept_ra = 2

net.ipv6.conf.eno1.use_tempaddr = 2

# preferred lifetime 50h

net.ipv6.conf.eno1.temp_prefered_lft = 180000

# valid 60h

net.ipv6.conf.eno1.temp_valid_lft = 216000

```

My Gentoo box has all ebuilds up to date, Kernel 4.1.12.

Best regards

----------

## Ant P.

It resets the timeout every time it receives a route advertisement packet.

----------

